# Ruger Super Black Hawk hunter??



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I saw one of the above at Gander Mountain....my dad has a regular Super blackhawk in .44mag and loves it.... The hunter version has a shorter barrell....7-8 inch and is ready for rings and scope.

Do any of you use this gun or hunt with .44mag/handgun combo? How accurate is it and at what distance?


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

I've had an Interarms Virginia Dragoon w/8 3/8 barrel stainless. They don't make this gun any more but it looks just like the Ruger Blackhawk but a little heavier so it can take a hotter load. Last year I put a Leuplod 2x scope and missed the deer, could not find it in the scope quick enough. I've taken 8 deer with this gun with open sights, it is my primary choice. I love carring the handgun in a holster over a shotgun with a sling.


----------



## ChardonRob (Apr 7, 2005)

I have a Ruger Redhawk with a 1X Leupold. I too have had trouble finding the deer quickly through the scope. I missed the deer of a lifetime thanks to a small twig located about 2 inches from my barrel when I pulled the trigger. You get so fixated on trying to find your target through the scope that you forget about the cover that surrounds you.

Another problem I've had is when on the shooting range the scope will work it's way out of adjustment after only 25 rounds or so. I've tried loctite and other such things with no luck. It's not that big of a deal since the ammo is so darn costly I don't really want to shoot much more than 25 rounds on the range. If I had it all to do over again I think I'd go with a .41 magnum or even a .357. The .44 is so obnoxcious to shoot that I start getting that "just been in a car wreck" feeling after prolonged shooting. Another thing I'd do is think long and hard about going with open sights like Header rather than a scope. It does take away from having a long range gun but in my case I'd rather be dead on at 30 yards than hit or miss at 50 or 100. If you go with open sights you can drop the amount of powder your bullet is packing and not have to worry about wind like you would if you were shooting long range.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys, 

Ruger makes ones of the strongest revolvers out there, along with Magnum Research & the older Colts. Rugers are known to be able to shoot the hottest loads you can get.

Those Ruger Hunters are NICE! They are pricey though. As far as distance, I've created very specifc hunting areas that I use as my cross bow & handgun areas, so in other words I hunt w/in 40 yards and try not to take a handgun shot further. I am accurate up to 80 yards w/ my Ruger Super Redhawk (.454), but would not shoot that distance. 

Chardon Rob, what kind of ammo are you using that is hard to handle? I would suggest Winchester Silvertip or Winchester Partian Gold. It is $20-29 per box, depending where ou get it. Most of it is 240-260 grain, but they do make a 300 grain. You can get it in hollow point or flatnose. This ammo is very comfortable to shoot, it's made specifically for hunting. I also know that Winchester make a "Personal Protection" round in Silvertip that reduces recoil. I've seen it in 9mm, .44 Special, .45 Auto, I assume they make it .44 Mag as well. If not, you can always buy the .44 Special ammo because your .44 Mag can also shoot .44 Special, some people dont know this.

Finally if your scope is beign kcocked off, contact ruger, they will send you a small plastic baggie of this rosin like grain. You put this in the screws, then tighten your scope. They put it in the retail boxes of the .454. I have a 2 power Burris scope on my .454 & I've shot some HOT, HOT, HOT Hornaday loads plus a couple hundred rounds of the above mentioned Winchester loads & my scope has not came loose yet. (Knock on Wood)


----------

